# Incision of internal thrombosed hemorrhoid



## kburd (Dec 7, 2009)

What CPT code should be utilized for an incision of an internal thrombosed hemorroid?  CPT currently only has the CPT code of 46083 which is for an external thrombosed hemorrhoid.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------

